# Obi



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

This is the hardest thing i will ever have to write, so everyone please bear with me. Tuesday, 10/10, my life fell apart. Obi, my best friend, son, and life was lost. I took him to a friends house who owns horses and while i was walking him outside he slipped himself free from his collar and ran straight towards their two horses. He was instantly stomped. I am scared of horses but in the moment i wasn't thinking clearly. i ran straight under the electric fence and into the pen. i picked him up, he was limp, under a tree, i wont horify you with the details but it was the worst thing i ever had to see. Although there was no blood, it was still horrifying. I carried him (running the whole way) to my car and on the way i saw him die in my arms. He made his last movement which was about a second of him wagging his tail, and then he was gone forever. I knew he was gone but i couldn't admit it. i drove him to my nearest vet going 85 on the thruway. i dont even know how i drove their without crashing. I ran into the vets office and prayed to have him saved, unfortunetly the vet came out to give me the bad news, he was gone. The only thing that has kept me going through this tragedy is his last movement, when he wagged his tail, i just hope that ment that he was happy to be in my arms at that very moment. I have tried not to blame myself for all of this but that seems impossible. i know accidents happen but i just cant forgive myself. I cry myself to sleep every single night knowing that he is not lying next to me in that bed. I have been told the best way to get over a tragedy such as this, is to start a new story. I know no dog will ever be like obi, but i am hoping that a new puppy will give my life back its meaning. I am asking for help. Anyone who knows about a breeder near Upstate NY and can give me their information would be of great help. I would give both my legs, and one of my arms to have Obi back, i would still need one arm so that i could continue to hold him. Unfortuently i dont have that choice, so it is time to move on, while still always remembering him. Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this, i know its very long, and anyone who can help me find the perfect breeder, so i can have the perfect puppy. 







Obi will always be in my heart, 5/1/04-10/10/06, i will see you in heaven one day.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. I hope you find your new best friend soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! I can't tell you how sorry I am for your tragedy. Most of the new members here probably don't know that you are a teenager.. right? For this to happen to you at such a young age... well, it just totally breaks my heart. Remember we had compared pics of Obi's bite and my Rosebud's.... He was such a cutie and I'm sooo positive that he knew that you were trying to save him and his little wag was a wag of love for you. 

Danielle, I'm glad you are ready to open your heart to another Malt.









[attachment=14706:attachment]


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

My heart is breaking for you














I am so so sorry for your loss, there are no words to even express how heavy my heart is. Please find comfort in the many memories you had with precious Obi, and you will one day meet again. I am so sorry
















Michelle


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'am so very sorry for your loss. You are in my and Puddy's prayers.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> OMG! I can't tell you how sorry I am for your tragedy. Most of the new members here probably don't know that you are a teenager.. right? For this to happen to you at such a young age... well, it just totally breaks my heart. Remember we had compared pics of Obi's bite and my Rosebud's.... He was such a cutie and I'm sooo positive that he knew that you were trying to save him and his little wag was a wag of love for you.
> 
> I'm glad you are ready to open your heart to another Malt.
> 
> ...


Yes i am a teenager 17, all my friends would get so mad at me because i wouldn't hang out with them so i could spend the day with Obi or i didn't want to leave him home at night. He was my whole life and every thought involved him, i cared for him like no one else could and i hope no one on here thinks that i am an irresposible teenager, because that is just not the case. Thank you for everyone whose given their sympathy, he is worth all the thoughts and prayers in the world.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's Danielle, right?

I am so, so sorry about your beloved Obi. What a horrible, dreadful tragedy to have to go through. I know it's hard not to blame yourself, but it was an accident and there was nothing you could have done to prevent it. 

My heart goes out to you. 

When you're ready, we'll help you find a puppy to fill the emptiness in your arms.

I love this picture of your Obi in his Hanukah lights bow. What a special soul.

[attachment=14708:attachment]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know that Obi meant the world to you. I remember you posting before how you would rather stay at home with Obi and I thought then that you were one responsible and loving young lady. Please know that you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

It's such a tragedy but don't blame yourself. I am so sorry.









you haven't posted for a while but I remember him, such a cutie.





















you'll love another one just as much, hang in there. time and a new puppy will help you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I am so very sorry for what happened to you and Obi. My DEEPEST Sympathy to you.

I wish you much peace of mind knowing that Obi is in a better place for sure with many friends that play with him all the time.










I HAD thought of given my puppy the name Obi... so your dog will always be in my mind.

Melanie
*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. It is so hard to loose someone so close to you. This is the list of New Yorkers off the AMA list. 

Bieniek, Noreen
[email protected]
Loudonville, NY
518-538-3799

Noguier, Beatrice
Bea Ane's Maltese
[email protected]
Babylon, NY
631-587-9773

Puia, Bonnie
Bonni-Jo Maltese
[email protected]
Throggs Neck, NY 10465
718-824-5488

Michael Bartholomew
Shelter Island, NY
(631) 834-3760


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=14715:attachment] How tragic for you & dear little Obi. I am so sad for you. R.I.P. sweet Obi, your mommy loves you & misses you so much.







Good luck with finding another sweet baby to love.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

What a sad, sad story. I am so very sorry for your loss. Obi was a beautiful maltese and I can tell you loved him with all your heart.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so so sorry. What an awful thing for both of you. I'm glad Obi's last move was a tail wag - that you should carry with you. He loved you very much, and I know you loved him equally. I offer my sympathy, but can't imagine what you're going through, especially at such a young age.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, little one. It is so hard to give them up, be it accident, illness, or just plain old age. Tonight your precious little Obi is curled up beside my Woofie, who is explaining about life at the bridge to the little one. Woofie will make sure he is warm, fed, and has friends to play with. He's been at the bridge for three years, and he knows all the ropes. Some day it will be ME he spots coming toward the bridge, then will come the happiest day of my existance when I drop to my knees and put my arms around his fuzzy little neck and kiss his head again. As you continue to learn, grow and experience, you too will find out the ultimate truth to this life--love does not die.

So sorry. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My deepest sympathy....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so so sorry about what has happened to precious Obi.




























Your love for him is so apparent in this post and I can't imagine your sorrow right now. Bless your heart and bless sweet little Obi's heart, I know you will be reunited with him some day and until then, hold on to that last tail wag he gave you--he KNEW he was with his mommy and he knew how much you loved him


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am so sorry







...reading ur story brings tears to my eyes







i hope a new pup can help with the healing


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby Obi. My heart just goes out to you. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.







I know his memories will fill your heart when some of the sorrow passes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your baby. I'm sure that little tail moving was to let you know

he was happy where he was going. I hope your grief is swift and your wonderful memories

long remembered. 



PS I know my 17 yr old daughter feels just as you did. Perhaps no dog can take

your Obi's place, but I'm sure Obi would want you to love another creature again.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am filled with such sadness for you and for Obi. What a terrible experience. I hope that you are finding strength from your family at such an awful time. I will think of your beautiful Obi at the bridge with Woofie and my Sassy and too many other pups who have left us before we were ready....

Danielle, you will not find another Obi, but another pup CAN help heal your heart. Sadly, I know this for a fact. My Hope is as different from Sassy as night is from day, but I adore her and my heart had the room to love again. I love Jolie and Sadie and Hope for their uniqueness. I miss Sassy every day, but now I can think of her with happiness. I feel fortunate to have loved her, even for such a short time. I sincerely hope that one day soon Obi will send your special pup.......My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have cryed through this whole post, I am so sorry. I know what it's like to hold your furbaby in your arms for the last time.I also know that feeling of knowing they are gone.














the emptiness is almost unbearable. I also wish I could have stopped time when my Annie was ran over. I want you to know that you will always have Obi in your heart, he will always be there and no one can ever take him from you.
I believe he wagged his little tail to let you know he knew you were holding him and he was with his mommy. One day you will see him again at the bridge. He will run to you wagging his little tail. I'm glad you are considering a new baby, it won't take Obi's place but it will bring a new smile to your face. I will be praying for you.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

You are such a strong person to even come on here and relive your story for all of us. 

There are no pains in this world that is comparable to losing someone close to you. My whole heart goes out to you and Obi. Obi will forever be loved by you and all that knows him. 

Although, I live nowhere near NY, I really do hope you find what you are looking for. Do you plan on only getting another one from your area? Being 17, do you have a price range you have to stay in? I will gladly help you through any of this. I hope you all the best...









You are such a strong person to even come on here and relive your story for all of us. 

There are no pains in this world that is comparable to losing someone close to you. My whole heart goes out to you and Obi. Obi will forever be loved by you and all that knows him. 

Although, I live nowhere near NY, I really do hope you find what you are looking for. Do you plan on only getting another one from your area? Being 17, do you have a price range you have to stay in? I will gladly help you through any of this. I hope you all the best...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Honey, I can't even express how sorry I am this tragedy happened! I just bawled as I read your post! I 
I truly believe little Obi was giving you a little sign that he knew you were there with him and he knew he was heading on and let you know it was 'Ok'. 
I have always believed that we get out special babies sent to us. Somewhere, somehow... your next little pup is awaiting you.. and you WILL be connected.. and you'll know for sure it is your very special meant to be little pup.
You Obi will forever be with you and getting another pup will never diminish your love for Obi . 
What part of NY are you from?..Western or Eastern?


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

You poor thing, my heart breaks for you. Know your sweet little Obi is watching over you and wants you to be happy again.
Have you ever thought that getting a rescue maltese might be a good tribute to Obi.You have tragicly lost your furbaby and there are plenty of dogs out there that have lost or never had the love you felt for Obi. Search your heart and see if a rescue might be right for you. You are in my prayers, Patrica


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Sweetie, I am so very, very sorry. My heart just aches for you.









I think you are mature beyond your years and I am proud of you. Your ability to cope with this tragedy amazes me.

I believe Obi wagged his tail to tell you that he knows how much you loved him and that he is going to be happy as he crosses over the rainbow bridge. You were a wonderful mommy to Obi. I think he knew how lucky he was to have been loved by you.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I feel so sad for you, this is so upsetting







This was not your fault, alot of things happen in life that we have no control over









Rest in peace little Obi


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am crying my eyes out







I know exactly how you feel







and this *blame yourself* feeling is awful









As you said, accidents do happen. You know, the best way to help reduce your sadness *I know that it's not easy though* is to keep on remembering all the nice, happy funny stuff that happened with you and your Obi







it does really help. As time pass, your sadness will be less and less







Plus, you have the fact that Obi's last movement was his wagging tail, so always keep in mind that you gave him one good life, and he was happy to go while he was in your arms









I lost my poodle too -almost 4 months ago-; different story though, and I still miss her alot, but what also helps me to get through it, is writing about her or making videos about her. It really does help me coz by time, I read what I wrote about her or watch the cute funny videos which I made of her, and then realize that I am getting better in remembering her with a smile on my face.

and yeah, you are right, we will meet these little angels again









I don't know about breeders close to where you asked, but I hope you will find youe new friend soon. I guess that will also help you feel better.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

To you.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

aww. I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing our babies is the hardest thing. I know when my last dog died I was against getting a new baby...for about a week. Then I searched for one in earnest. I was missing the companionship and love only a dog could give. Best wishes to you on your search for a new baby. It's not a replacement, but a step in the direction of healing.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply to my most, its really kind of you. For the people who asked i live in the eastern part of upstate NY, about 30 minutes from the Quebec border. I am willing to travel up to 5 hours and i can travel around the NYC area because my aunt lives up there. My price range is 1000, maybe 1200, but thats just because all of them cost so much, when i started two years ago it was 700. If i could get any maltese i would want one from Chalet de Maltese, or Pashes, i think their dogs are so gorgeous, but i dont know if i have the money for that but there is no harm in trying. Those are the only ones i would be willing to get one from that are not from my area unless i really trusted the person i was getting one from. Its just there are so many liars out there, everyone ive looked at seems suspicious to me (or doesn't have any). I have to get ready for school but i will write back on here when i get home.

Thanks again it means the world to me to know you all care so much


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry. What a horrible experience to endure. Know that every one of us are in pain for you. Your post brought tears to my eyes and made me want to hug my own baby closer. I am so sorry.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh danielle, i'm so sorry! i'm in shock.







i don't know what to say.. i offer you my deepest sympathies.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry, I am speechless!!!
























Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply to my most, its really kind of you. For the people who asked i live in the eastern part of upstate NY, about 30 minutes from the Quebec border. I am willing to travel up to 5 hours and i can travel around the NYC area because my aunt lives up there. My price range is 1000, maybe 1200, but thats just because all of them cost so much, when i started two years ago it was 700. If i could get any maltese i would want one from Chalet de Maltese, or Pashes, i think their dogs are so gorgeous, but i dont know if i have the money for that but there is no harm in trying. Those are the only ones i would be willing to get one from that are not from my area unless i really trusted the person i was getting one from. Its just there are so many liars out there, everyone ive looked at seems suspicious to me (or doesn't have any). I have to get ready for school but i will write back on here when i get home.
> 
> Thanks again it means the world to me to know you all care so much[/B]


Danielle, I think you can get a male puppy from Pashes or Chalet de Maltese for about 1500, maybe even a bit less under special circumstances. I know it would be hard to wait, but since you are just a few hundred dollars off that, maybe it would be worth it.

Pashes has a little boy available now:

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh honey I am sooooo sorry for your loss. Obi was a wonderful baby, and you were a wonderful mommy. I am so glad that you were with him and holding him when he passed, his tail wagging was a sure sign of his love for you.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i am so sorry for your loss





















, i cried as i read your post, it was very apparent that you loved this little guy very deeply, my deepest condolences to you as you go through this time, no dog will ever replace Obi but will help to start the healing process, please try not to blame yourself, i know it's hard but it wasn't your fault.

Rest In Peace Sweet Obi.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am _so_ very sorry for your loss - my heart and prayers go out to you.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I just saw your post and I'm so shocked and sorry. It was a terrible accident and not your fault so rest assured that Obie is at the bidge smiling down on you with love.







May you find happiness with a new puppy to love soon.

Dee


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

so sorry to hear of your loss, you sound like a strong young woman, always hold on to that wag


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is just breaking for you. I'm so sorry.

Pat & Maggie


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Danielle, as I read this, my heart simply broke for you. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers. You were, and always will be, Obi's devoted and cherished mommy. You are a very special young lady, and the new baby you finally find will be lucky indeed. I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace, little boy.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273803
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know he is so adorable. im guessing he is gone now. my mom wont let me call them because she said they are to expensive but i think i will be able to persuade her just in case. we called Chalet de Maltese tonight and told them (on a message) that even if they didn't have puppies we would be willing to wait since their dogs are so gorgeous. i hope they choose me, it would mean the world to me. It will give me time to heal over obi without rushing into a new puppy and also time to save up my own money and be able to afford a more expensive puppy. When they call i will tell them what happened and why i want a dog from them. if i cant, i will try pashes. thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry about Obi but I hope you can find a new Maltese to help heal your heart.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Obi.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG what a horrific thing to happen. It's not your fault.Somethings are just out of our control. The fokes at Rainbow Bridge might help comfort you. Bless you heart. Rudy,Paris and I send







and your in our prayers.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What presence of mind you had to rush Obi to the vet in spite of the anguish and horror you were experiencing. My heart broke reading your story and I still have a lump in my throat as I write this.

My heart goes out to you and I hope you are successful in finding another wonderful Maltese companion.

Something that hasn't been mentioned yet is that I always feel that I have more secure control of Pico when he is leashed to a harness. In one situation I was even able to quickly drag him to me and lift him into the air to get him into my arms. Believe me, it was an emergency and I was glad to be able to do that even though he was a little startled!

Plus I can clip that harness to the car's seatbelt when he is in his carseat. Not something you want to do with a collar.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> What presence of mind you had to rush Obi to the vet in spite of the anguish and horror you were experiencing. My heart broke reading your story and I still have a lump in my throat as I write this.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and I hope you are successful in finding another wonderful Maltese companion.
> 
> Something that hasn't been mentioned yet is that I always feel that I have more secure control of Pico when he is leashed to a harness. In one situation I was even able to quickly drag him to me and lift him into the air to get him into my arms. Believe me, it was an emergency and I was glad to be able to do that even though he was a little startled![/B]


You know, I wish there was something that was 100% guaranteed that they couldn't get out of. Kallie got out of a harness one time when she was about 6 months old. I was at my office with her and one of the guys who works here is about 6'4" and 300+ pounds and he was sort of staring at Kallie and came toward her in an intimidating way and in a split second before I knew what had even happened, I was holding a leash and harness with no Kallie in it!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=274907
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Pico was 6 months I had to use a CAT harness! He was so tiny then. But now at 4.5 lbs the dog harness is a good fit. Still the best choice for a Maltese, I think. Their tracheas are aren't muscled enough to take any force and the harness eliminates that.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> Something that hasn't been mentioned yet is that I always feel that I have more secure control of Pico when he is leashed to a harness. In one situation I was even able to quickly drag him to me and lift him into the air to get him into my arms. Believe me, it was an emergency and I was glad to be able to do that even though he was a little startled!
> 
> Plus I can clip that harness to the car's seatbelt when he is in his carseat. Not something you want to do with a collar.[/B]


oh trust me i learned that lesson. i used to have him on a harness but the harness got to small and he was doing so well, not pulling, so i thought a cute little collar would be better because it didn't cause any knots in his hair. well im not making that mistake ever again! thank you for mentioning it though you are 100% right.

obi wore a cat harness too! they were all so tiny...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Words can't express how sorry I am to hear about Obi.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I don't know how I missed this thread. I am so very sorry for your loss of precious little Obi














What a terrible tragedy and experience for you















I do hope you can find another little Malt to love and fill the emptiness you are going through right now. I am sure Obi's little tail wag was to tell you that he loves you and not to worry, he was on his way to a heavenly place at the bridge, bless his little heart









[attachment=14843:attachment]


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg.. i am so sorry for your loss, i cannot imagine what you are going through... good luck in your search!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Obi


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just read about your Obi and I am so so sorry. Me 'n Tanner have our fingers crossed that you find a new baby.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Danielle....











































I am so sorry for your loss....your message REALLY touched me and I really hope that you find comfort in the memories that you have of your beloved Obi...He was beautiful and I know he left permanent paw prints in your heart. I am really sorry for this tragedy that you have to go through at such a young age....but remember to stay strong. We will say a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*No, I agree...Love doesn't die...I am so sorry for your loss. When my furbaby died a year ago this past June, three months later I had Pacino. He didn't take the place of my Frisco but Pacino has weened his way into our hearts and brings us joy each and every day.*



*You will find the right puppy for you and you will always remember Obi...You will meet again and then he will show you how much he loves you for all the wonderful care and love you have given him.*



*I am so sorry.*



*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought i would update everyone. i didn't get the chance to on monday or tuesday, but Sunday was Obi's funeral. It was so horrible for me. I took step back in all the healing i had done. Its back like it was the first week. Theres something about knowing he is gone for real, that it was just a dream that makes you hurt even more. I cant believe it took my mom about an hour to get me outside. I was so upset i couldn't say anything at the funeral i just stood there crying. I feel bad now that i didn't say anything but i couldn't speak. I miss him so much.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I thought i would update everyone. i didn't get the chance to on monday or tuesday, but Sunday was Obi's funeral. It was so horrible for me. I took step back in all the healing i had done. Its back like it was the first week. Theres something about knowing he is gone for real, that it was just a dream that makes you hurt even more. I cant believe it took my mom about an hour to get me outside. I was so upset i couldn't say anything at the funeral i just stood there crying. I feel bad now that i didn't say anything but i couldn't speak. I miss him so much.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are sharing your grief with us. I understand what you are feeling. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

[attachment=15169:attachment]


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are hurting so badly. We are here for you and we all understand how much you loved Obi and how much you will miss him. You and Obi are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh no, i just saw this post. I am SO SORRY about Obi`s passing. He was such a sweetheart.














Both you and Obi are in my prayers.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of your buddy, Obi


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I can not imagine the pain that you are going through. We are all here for you


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I can't even express how sorry I am.














Your story brought tears to my eyes....and really hit home for me. Years ago my little pomeranian scootched out the door when my then 3yr old opened it.....she was hit by a car and killed instantly....just a wee bit of blood trickled from her nose. I was devistated......I truley know how bad you feel.


----------

